# Any one know if RedfootNERD is still around?



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 5, 2008)

Tell him to come check out this hibiscus.... = )

Weird one with 5 pistals 












http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3085702244/


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 5, 2008)

He's spending time on turtletimes 

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 5, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Tell him to come check out this hibiscus.... = )
> 
> Weird one with 5 pistals
> 
> ...





http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3084862551/in/photostream/[hr]
http://flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3084862551/in/photostream/

check out this and my other pics, let me know if it dosent work


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 5, 2008)

egyptiandan said:


> He's spending time on turtletimes
> 
> Danny



Is that a YAHOOgroup?

Yvonne


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 5, 2008)

No  It's the largest turtle and tortoise forum around Yvonne. I've been there since 2005. www.turtletimes.com It's very good.

Danny


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 5, 2008)

the point was he is into hibiscus and I told him I have one that makes a flower with 5 pistals


----------



## terryo (Dec 6, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> the point was he is into hibiscus and I told him I have one that makes a flower with 5 pistals



I've seen him on TurtleTimes a lot lately.

http://www.turtletimes.com/forums/


----------



## terryo (Dec 6, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> the point was he is into hibiscus and I told him I have one that makes a flower with 5 pistals



I was just reading some posts on TT and Terry said he is sick with a cold or flu. Also the moderator over there said "Please, keep Christion religious quotes off the forum. It offends me". I thought that was sad.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Dec 6, 2008)

I like tortosie forum , the other sites are ... ok I guess. Never been much of a turtle(water) lover.... As soon as I get this pond built I will be adopting some more I am sure but Tortoiseforum is the place to be.


----------



## Sulcatatortoiseman (Feb 3, 2010)

traitor...

just kidding!haha


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 4, 2010)

Well, this thread needs to be kicked back to page one...Terry never resists an invitation to post! 

And he always has those fabulous Show and Tell photos.


----------



## terracolson (Feb 4, 2010)

You guys never want me to leave my desk do you?


i checked it out...way to complicated for me right now... i am just fine with my site here




terryo said:


> Redfootedboxturtles said:
> 
> 
> > the point was he is into hibiscus and I told him I have one that makes a flower with 5 pistals
> ...


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Feb 4, 2010)

I FORGOT TO WASH-UP AFTER LUNCH!!!







Stare here and tell me if you see a geeraf -





NERD


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Feb 4, 2010)

Terry, you are a total nerd  lol


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Feb 5, 2010)

I knew he'd take the bait! 

Stunning close-up of the tortoise and cute, if a bit cheeky giraffe! 

And I just now noticed that the OP was from 2008.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Feb 5, 2010)

Holy cow...all those posts should have been deleted...they don't need to be saved for any reason...


----------



## terryo (Feb 5, 2010)

Isn't it funny how a thread comes back to life and then has a life of it's own?


----------

